# Nikon is killing off its international warranty in favor of regional warranties



## dolina (Jan 9, 2021)

Nikon is killing off its international warranty in favor of regional warranties


Nikon cites 'differences in regional laws and safety standards' for the change, which will see its comprehensive international warranty transition to more region-specific warranties by the end of the month.




www.dpreview.com





If Nikon is doing it when will Canon follow?

My guess it has to do with reducing overhead cost and making each operations more self reliant.


----------



## LeBlobe (Jan 9, 2021)

when will Canon make all their products in other countries too ! it may come also


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jan 9, 2021)

Canon already have regional warranty and with Sony you can pay extra for a international warranty.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 10, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> Canon already have regional warranty and with Sony you can pay extra for a international warranty.


Not necessarily, it depends on where you buy your Canon gear.
Buying from a European Canon dealer means International Warranty. Always !
And unlike sony, no added charge...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 10, 2021)

Del Paso said:


> Not necessarily, it depends on where you buy your Canon gear.


 Lenses or EOS bodies purchased from a Authorized Canon USA dealer will be serviced at any Canon authorized repair facility worldwide if you have a receipt with serial number, so that can be considered international.


----------

